# Pacifiers for cats...



## sephoras girl (May 23, 2008)

Does anyone know about pacifiers for baby kittens?


----------



## Baby V (May 23, 2008)

Cat and Kitten Pacifiers


----------



## Dragonfly (May 23, 2008)

Have you called the Humane Society or good pet stores in your area? They might have a cat pacifier you could purchase.

If you do find a cat pacifier (or similar) for the kitten, it is suggested that you rub some cat nip onto the object, and the kitten will be sure to suck on it.

You could make a little pillow out of a wash cloth - put some cat nip in it. I'm sure the kitten would suck on it.

What did you call the kitten?


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 23, 2008)

When my cat had a litter, we used syringes to feed the kitties.


----------



## sephoras girl (May 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Baby V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cat and Kitten Pacifiers



I've been to that website before.

I checked it out and I'm going to buy something from there.

Thanks!





Hey, Carolyn the cat's name is Luna.

It's from a tv show....


----------

